# Open Baffle Alpha15/Eminence12cx/DE10



## nvrgdenuf (Dec 13, 2008)

I thought I would add these over here just to spark interest for anyone looking at open baffle design.
The Alpha is using a seperate amp w/ xover at 80hz. There is no xover on the 12cx. The De10 is using a 1.8mfd Clarity Cap. Tonight I added a DEQ2496 for room correction.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

nvrgdenuf said:


> I thought I would add these over here just to spark interest for anyone looking at open baffle design.
> The Alpha is using a seperate amp w/ xover at 80hz. There is no xover on the 12cx. The De10 is using a 1.8mfd Clarity Cap. Tonight I added a DEQ2496 for room correction.


It's hard to read that graph with it's very small size. However it does appear to have some roll-off issues.


----------



## nvrgdenuf (Dec 13, 2008)

The roll-off above 10k directly follows the graph of a DE10. The Mylar diaphragm and non-metallic characteristic of the DE10 is what makes it popular. Its just easy on the ears for some of us.
thanks


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Is that some sort of horn loading for the 15? The hole is obviously not 15" in diameter :scratch:

Nice build quality.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I was wondering about that myself...


----------



## nvrgdenuf (Dec 13, 2008)

That hole doesn't look 15 inches? Okay, its not. There isnt really much open baffle activity here, so I thought I would bring some.
Emerald Physics uses this on their newer speakers and there has been some speculation as to the benefit. As I derived from multiple discussions, it is figured to decrease some of the bass loss by lengthening the path between the front and rear wave and increase power handling. In my own testing, it does permit better lower end using a narrower baffle. The power handling, Im not so sure. Emerald's CS2.3 uses two Alphas per side. One is great for most music, but not quite enough for intense Movies. The fq range covered by the 12cx is extremely dynamic and makes Movies more fun. 
I might do a couple of Dayton RSS315HF-4 sealed for the lower end. Something about visceral bass!:yikes:
andy


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh come on, if your going to do it, do it right. Use dual RS390HF-4'saddle:
That's what I'm using in my avatar, but I am using them as bass bins, not subwoofers...Can you say overkill:coocoo:


----------



## nvrgdenuf (Dec 13, 2008)

You know, replacing the Alpha with that RS390HF might do the trick...Hmmmmmm


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Interesting on the path length thing. I ran into the same problem when I was trying to do my 3-way speakers using 8" baffles (with wings). So tough to get the bass rolloff right without huge baffles. Sadly I've moved houses and all my stuff (including tools) are scattered so not much time to still play with the design.

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## onebadmonte (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice setup. I roll open baffle, well, it's more naked driver. I wrapped the basket of my Hawthorne Silver Iris with a towel in hopes of slowing the rear wave. The mid-bass is a little better. I'm only running my down to about 90Hz. Cool.


----------



## JamesTRexx (Mar 2, 2010)

buggers said:


> Oh come on, if your going to do it, do it right. Use dual RS390HF-4'saddle:
> That's what I'm using in my avatar, but I am using them as bass bins, not subwoofers...Can you say overkill:coocoo:


Okay, I can't resist, you were saying?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

:hsd:

:R


----------



## nvrgdenuf (Dec 13, 2008)

I live in Az. I wonder if he turns that up, if I could hear it?


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes yes yes I like it:T


----------



## gvimhoof (Aug 25, 2009)

Woof!


----------



## paulspencer (May 11, 2007)

That's a very bizarre design. It's open baffle, but using a CD without a horn or waveguide, then mounting a woofer as if it's about to connect to a horn and then not connecting the horn. The woofer mounting is novel. I've seen the Emerald speaker website but never realised that's what they were doing.


----------

